# My Three Sons on a Flamboyant Lime J38



## 60sstuff (May 27, 2020)

It’s either a 63 or a 64 Lime standard that they piled on for this TV guide.

My Nov. 1, 1963 Flam Lime in unrestored Survivor condition.

Chris.


----------



## rollfaster (May 28, 2020)

Beautiful lime!!


----------



## butnut (May 28, 2020)

WOW! Gorgeous bike! My friend at school was the coolest kid as he had a Lime Sting Ray in '64...I was in 4th grade. He let me ride it...I was hooked as I never rode a bike like it before. Finding one as nice as yours would be my unicorn!


----------



## Goldenrod (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for putting an add to your bike.   Great idea for others.


----------



## jammer (May 28, 2020)

Very kool Chris!


----------



## buck sova (May 30, 2020)

Wow, very nice bike


----------



## kreika (May 30, 2020)

Man that gave me a 70’s flashback. TV guide...haven’t seen one of those in forever.


----------



## gkeep (May 30, 2020)

Wow, I grew up a couple miles away in Cupertino and late 60s we would ride over to Oak Meadow Park and Vasona Lake to fish. Might have seen this very bike being ridden around Los Gatos or at the playground where we'd climb on the fighter plane and in the early 70s ride the Billy Jones Wildcat Railroad.


----------



## mrg (May 30, 2020)

Great lime, here's my standard lime I bought used from a friends older brother in 64 or 5, really don't if it was a 63 or early 64 ( I added the fenders, yellow oval slick & accessories ) seems by memory ( 55 yrs ago ) it had a standard head set ( so early 64> ) as I took it apart and painted it many times but can't tell in pic, I can see 36 spoke rear & non crimped sissy bar, I may have gotten the frame back ( it's a 64 ) but that is a long story for a whole other thread ( there is a old thread on it I should find and bump it up!, oh the second pic is my replacement 64 a picked up a while back!


----------



## stoney (May 31, 2020)

60sstuff said:


> It’s either a 63 or a 64 Lime standard that they piled on for this TV guide.
> 
> My Nov. 1, 1963 Flam Lime in unrestored Survivor condition.
> 
> ...




Gorgeous lime Stingray. That lime is bright!!!!!!!!


----------



## 60sstuff (May 31, 2020)

gkeep said:


> Wow, I grew up a couple miles away in Cupertino and late 60s we would ride over to Oak Meadow Park and Vasona Lake to fish. Might have seen this very bike being ridden around Los Gatos or at the playground where we'd climb on the fighter plane and in the early 70s ride the Billy Jones Wildcat Railroad.


----------



## 60sstuff (May 31, 2020)

gkeep,

I acquired this 63 Lime from Rick, the Owner of “Wheel-Away” bike shop in Campbell, Ca. about 20 years ago.

He had it stashed in the loft above his shop with various other vintage bikes.

The Original owner brought the bike in one day and gave it to Rick.
The guy said it was in his parents attic for years and he just wanted to get rid of it.

So, I’m sure it was being cruised around Los Gatos and Campbell back in the day.

The old “Economy Shop” in Los Gatos is a veterinary hospital now.

The stories are as cool as the bikes themselves.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## mrg (May 31, 2020)

We use to ride our stingrays to Legg lake ( Whittier narrows ) from Downey on Saturday mornings ( about 10 miles ) to go fishing and really hated that Solo-Polo by the time I got home


----------



## vastingray (Jun 2, 2020)

Wow what a beautiful 63


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 24, 2022)

Here are a few recent photos of my Nov. 1, 1963 Flamboyant Lime showing up-close detail pics of a few ‘63 related components.

This bike has that deep Lime Glow to it, as it no doubt was well taken care of by the Original Owner.

All the OEM hardware (bolts, nuts, washers and rims) are very nice on this L3 bike.
The brake arm “strap” has the long ear on the backside that was used into late 1965.

The 1963 used a cadmium plated kickstand.

Also the ‘63 used Black Bearing Cones on the front axle along with the single cad plated cone keeper as shown below.

Center stamp front S-7 and center stamp 36 spoke rear S-2.

Long Q-bolts used with the non-crimp strut and the reflector strap with the “square ends” that came on the ‘63 Stingray.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 25, 2022)

stunning !!


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 14, 2022)

First design reflector strap.

A couple CABE members have asked me about the different reflector straps used on the Solo Polo Stingrays.

I’ve only seen the “sharp” square end straps on the ‘63 Stingrays, of which both my Survivor ‘63 have.

Here are several NOS packaged reflectors, straps and hardware I have.
Standard small reflector #9738 and Deluxe large reflector #9739.

Notice both envelopes show a square end strap, but they have the second design “rounded” end straps inside.

Here are some detail photos for reference showing the first design and second design.
My Red H3 square strap is the same as my Lime L3 pictured previously.


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 14, 2022)

One great looking bike there!


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 14, 2022)

That is one very happy young man and his fine little dog !

My understanding of My 3 Sons was that Fred MacMurray really only showed up at the studio every now-and-then to shoot scenes that actually 'included' him ( he was still considered to be a 'star' as result of his previous work in movies ) .... And, he was very frugal, brought his own lunch with him on the days he worked.  The other actors were at the studio almost every day.


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2022)

You would think if he were frugal he would eat the free food provided on set. hate to say it but remember that Issue when it came out along with Opie Taylor admiring a Stingray in one in a Mayberry episode, everybody wanted one!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 15, 2022)

Your lime 63 is one amazing piece of history. So great how Americana is being appreciated and being preserved.


----------

